# Caught my Vanzo calling!



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I am sitting here at my computer and kept hearing what sounded like a muffled imitator call and went to check to see if my female imi was climbing all over the male again. Come to see the male imi was alone! I heard the call again and went over to the vanzolinii tank and there he was...looking at the pear shaped vanzo calling away! Sorry for the dork factor but I just had to share!


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

well let me be the first to say congrats snd best of luck to you....


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks! I also caught my first glimpse of a tadpole being transported!!! My imi has had the tadpole on his back since yesterday evening. How long can they keep them on their back?


----------



## crentania (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations! I love hearing new calls. It feels like Christmas.


----------



## tangelo (Oct 20, 2007)

Can you post pics of the frog you caught calling? I have a group but have not heard anything yet, still have my fingers crossed for a male though. Congratulations! Also were these from sean's last import?


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats! I just hope I can catch mine calling soon


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> Thanks! I also caught my first glimpse of a tadpole being transported!!! My imi has had the tadpole on his back since yesterday evening. How long can they keep them on their back?


Imis can carry the tads 2-3 days until they find a suitable pool of water---they can be a bit picky on that sometimes. 

(I once had an 'irresponsible' father drop a tadpole and it fell into a crack in a piece of wood---he was peering down into the crack anxiously, but it was stuck. I saved it by flushing it out with water. Sheesh---talk about calling Froggie Protective Services or something...)


----------



## crentania (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow Susan! You must have froggy spidey sense to be watching when something like that happens. Good catch! Sounds like it would have a been a thoroughly amusing situation... after the tad was saved and deposited safely of course.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

crentania said:


> Wow Susan! You must have froggy spidey sense to be watching when something like that happens. Good catch! Sounds like it would have a been a thoroughly amusing situation... after the tad was saved and deposited safely of course.


Yes, it was a cool moment---I better blog it...


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> I am sitting here at my computer and kept hearing what sounded like a muffled imitator call and went to check to see if my female imi was climbing all over the male again. Come to see the male imi was alone! I heard the call again and went over to the vanzolinii tank and there he was...looking at the pear shaped vanzo calling away! Sorry for the dork factor but I just had to share!


That's always a cool moment---the first call! Like the first date....or maybe, not just quite like that, but close....DORK ALERT*DORK ALERT* HaHa---don't feel dorky---we're all dorks here--it's all good.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Tangelo - I am still working on that pic! What worries me is that he is what I assumed was a female since he is the biggest of the group. I sure hope I have a female in there.


----------



## tangelo (Oct 20, 2007)

MD_Frogger said:


> Tangelo - I am still working on that pic! What worries me is that he is what I assumed was a female since he is the biggest of the group. I sure hope I have a female in there.


I actually just saw one of mine call last night for the first time! Out of the three i have, the one calling is for sure the mot male body shape but still is quite "pear-shaped" the other two though look like little marbles with legs they are so big. I am going to be moving them out of QT in the next week or so and i'll get some pics.


----------

